# Looking for L2501 bucket hook



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi Guys,

I need to move two empty 330g oil tanks and I was thinking of putting two hooks on the front bucket to do it. Please can you help with what should I buy to weld/bolt on it to make it work.

Tim


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Kubota buckets have a folded lip on top that gets in the way of a welded hook. Have a look at the attached bolt-on hooks.









Kubota™ Pin-On Buckets - BoltOnHooks LLC


Bolt-On Hooks and other accessories for Kubota compact tractors. KBOH




www.boltonhooks.com


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

aliaj00 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to move two empty 330g oil tanks and I was thinking of putting two hooks on the front bucket to do it. Please can you help with what should I buy to weld/bolt on it to make it work.
> 
> Tim



Do you have a set of forks for the FEL? They are handy for not just this but many thanks..........I am not talking the forks that go on the bucket but the ones that attach in place of the bucket......


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks a lot guys will send them an email or call them to ask if they will fit my bucket.

Tim


----------

